# adventure template



## Quickleaf (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's an adventure template I put together. It took me a while to create, but filling it out is pretty (minus entering the monsters/hazards). I've enclosed a .pdf and a .doc file but the original is a word template.

Pretty simple, but I figured someone might get use out of it besides me.


----------



## Mort_Q (Apr 4, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> For obvious reasons ...




Not that it matters, but... it's not _that_ obvious.   

Thanks though.


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 5, 2009)

Most folks would never download a word document/template from an unknown source because of the possibility of a virus.


----------



## jbear (Apr 5, 2009)

I think this would be very useful. I'd appreciate a copy mate. 

My email is johngraceart@yahoo.co.nz

Cheers


----------



## James McMurray (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks nice. I'd like a copy too, please.

james.t.mcmurray at gmail dot com

If you'd like, I can host it here.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 6, 2009)

That's cool, but dang! That's formal. 14 pages for what I hand-scrawl on half a sheet of paper. I think I'm not meant for highly organized DM records.  

Beautifully done, in any case.


----------



## sunrisekid (Apr 11, 2009)

Great work!  I would like this in .doc format as well   sunrise.kid AT gmail.com

TIA


----------



## darkbard (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful work, indeed!  And, unlike Piratecat, I'm exactly the kind of obsessive, perfectionist DM, at least when it comes to organization, who would make use of this.  Would you kindly email a .doc format file to nicholasrmarino (don't forget that middle initial, r!) AT hotmail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Firebird (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd love that. Please send it along to lucasmackay AT gmail.com


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2009)

You guys are making me look bad.  

You know, feel free to post a .doc copy here in this thread. It's okay. Folks can just virus-check it to make sure.


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey, John, James, sunrise, Nicholas and Lucas, I just fired off an e-mail with the template file. Also, I posted a.doc file version in the first thread for those interested. Enjoy!



Piratecat said:


> That's cool, but dang! That's formal. 14 pages for what I hand-scrawl on half a sheet of paper. I think I'm not meant for highly organized DM records.
> 
> Beautifully done, in any case.



Heh.  

It took me an hour and a half to fill out the form...about 1/3 of a game session for us. I definitely wouldn't do this for every adventure, it's kind of grueling, but good for special longer sessions.


----------



## hong (Apr 13, 2009)

This is totally sweet!


----------



## James McMurray (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 14, 2009)

You're welcome. I had no idea other folks were as OCD as me.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 14, 2009)

darkbard said:


> Beautiful work, indeed!  And, unlike Piratecat, I'm exactly the kind of obsessive, perfectionist DM, at least when it comes to organization, who would make use of this.



I am TOTALLY organized. Why, this pile over has all my notes on my Merchant Prince campaign! (shuffle, shuffle) No, actually, that's the Grey Guard campaign. The other one is around here somewhere. Ah! In the folder marked "GenCon adventures" from two years ago. Except for these notes over here, and on that pad in my study.


----------



## Burgonet (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you for taking time to create this.
I'm sitting down right now to try my hand at creating an adventure and this looks to make the process much simpler.

So my thanks and social kudos.


----------



## stevetr@paradise.net (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for doing that! I am totally OCD when it comes to things like that. I've been copying the KotS format since that came out, so having a nice formal version is much cooler!


----------



## EvilGM (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice! I thank you, kind sir.  I know I will get good use out of this, and so will a couple of friends.

Thank you again!


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 17, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> I am TOTALLY organized. Why, this pile over has all my notes on my Merchant Prince campaign! (shuffle, shuffle) No, actually, that's the Grey Guard campaign. The other one is around here somewhere. Ah! In the folder marked "GenCon adventures" from two years ago. Except for these notes over here, and on that pad in my study.



It's a miracle you can run two campaigns at once.  Really, I'm the same way - this is template is part of my effort to turn over a new leaf.



Burgonet said:


> Thank you for taking time to create this.
> I'm sitting down right now to try my hand at creating an adventure and this looks to make the process much simpler.
> 
> So my thanks and social kudos.






stevetr@paradise.net said:


> Thanks for doing that! I am totally OCD when it comes to things like that. I've been copying the KotS format since that came out, so having a nice formal version is much cooler!






EvilGM said:


> Very nice! I thank you, kind sir.  I know I will get good use out of this, and so will a couple of friends.
> 
> Thank you again!



You're all very welcome! Glad that it will be seeing use outside of my table.


----------



## H.M.Gimlord (May 31, 2009)

Quickleaf, where did you get the graphics for your headers?  Did you find them, or make them yourself?  Are there more?


----------



## Dragonblix (Jun 27, 2009)

I can bet that (like me) most of you go OCD with the adventure organization, trying to format the module to general campains rather than making it specific to your own. You try not to do it but you find it easier to make when its not connected to anything else in terms of places and people.


----------



## Chronosome (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Quickleaf,

I just want to shout out a quick thanks for the template. I'm putting together my first adventure of a brand new campaign, delving into the 4e method for it. I haven't DMed a big-deal campaign in years (last one was 3.0) and I'm looking forward to getting the hang o' the newish ways. I'm sure it'll be like riding a bike but, just in case, I did a little search for some training wheels  -- of _course _Google lead me to En World. Where else could I find such a helpful community of gamers?

Anyway. Again, thanks for it. It looks like you put a lot of work in there.
Now break time is over. Back to writing _The Grotto of Grum_...


----------



## cdhall2013 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hail friends*

Thank you for posting your adventure template. I found it doing a Google search.

What I was looking for was something of a template like Wizards used when they published their free mini adventures. 

I thought maybe a custom header and a custom right and left alternating border. I don't know how to do it. If there is such a thing out there I'm sure I can customize any graphics if I can open it in word.

I am new here and new to all this and I am OCD also, I am hoping to find an attractive way to put my own adventures down on paper.

I prefer to have my rooms listed in order with all the monsters pasted in from the D20 or Pathfinder SRD so I have everything with me in the order I need it.

I do that now in just a word doc but I thought it would be easy to customize a header and sidebar but while I think I could have done this in 97... I don't seem to know how to do it now...

Thanks in advance. I'm looking forward to exploring the site.

Happy New Year (2014) everyone!


----------

